# Asus P5LP-LE (Leonite) drivers for XP



## qudex

i bought a new computer from an online store and when it arrived i replaced Vista with XP SP2, now i cant seem to get the onboard graphics, sound, or ethernet to work. a friend of mine toled me i would need to get the drivers from the ASUS site although my Mobo is not on there.

can anyone help me by either directing me to a link i can download from or helping another way?

EDIT:: my computer is a compaq pressario


----------



## Deleted090308

Welcome to TSF. :wave:

Chipset, graphics and RAID drivers: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Professional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!

Ethernet: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...softwareitem=pv-49035-1&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN

Sound: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------



## colcwboy

what about the bios?


----------



## dai

do a forum search i posted a link to a workaround on the same problem last night took hours of searching to find it


----------

